# Eldar heavy weapon turret



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

OK heres the thing i got an eldar battleforce for christmas and i have never built an eldar heavy weapon platform, there was no instructions on how to build it. Can someone please help me.

By anychance could anyone send me a link to a set of instructions


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Here it is step by step:


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

ive built it now thanks desolatemm +rep for your help


----------

